# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  Need your help on full house rocket stove!

## Wise Old Owl

As I investigate replacing the wood stove from Canada that was installed some twenty years ago, We looked at several traditional wood stoves of similar caliber and size ranging $800 to $2000. I accidentally ran across Rocket Stoves for the whole house... so I will spend some sensible time looking into this ...I expect I will be buying the 4 DVD set and the Ronco wax log maker. :rambo: 

So here are the dumber questions ... I have 4 cords of split wood out back... I am so not splitting this crap again to fit in some 4" metal tube. 

IS there a bigger version that gasifys and looks the same as stove and can take a 15" split? and looks nice for the wife... in spite of the fact she is never in the basement?

What are you using that is comparable and not the old fashioned kind that doesn't cost 2k?


These are honest questions and I very humble.... Please help me find something nice for the basement that really works.  Thanks ahead!

----------


## Wise Old Owl

ok this clearly is old blog software... if I click on new post new threads do not come to the top... odd or am I mistaken?

----------


## hunter63

Well looks like a post...but I don't see any pic's, specs or reference....
Don't know what you are referring...?...Blog?

----------


## randyt

There are commercial models available, the ones I have seen are several thousand dollars.

here is a link to a diy unit

http://www.richsoil.com/rocket-stove-mass-heater.jsp

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Hope this clear this up....

----------


## Winnie

Came across this ages ago. Had it bookmarked for interest.

http://hopineo.org/en/rocket-stove/

----------


## Rick

You had your profile set for Oldest Thread first. I've changed it for you so you should see Newest Thread first from now on.

----------


## hunter63

From what I can see, a rocket stove required a commitment as far a space devoted to it, and isn't very portable....but more part of a structure.

Kinda followed Ken Kern ideas in alternate building and his ideas were an influence on my cabin.

In his book "The Owner Built Home, there was this type of heating discussed and featured,..... as well as his books "Ken Kern's Masonry Stove"....and "Fireplaces".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ken_Kern

Books are hard to find.....But PFD's are available.

Also might want to check out...
http://www.motherearthnews.com/diy/b...#axzz3KeuKS4CT

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Thanks Rick for fixing it and now everything is upside down - its good to be a bat.  

Hunter most of the Rocket Stoves are portable and back of truck friendly although nobody says what they are used for - apparently boiling lots of water... I am looking to pull a log Franklin stove and replace it with something worthwhile...

----------


## hunter63

I hear ya....good plan, .....Franklin Stove very inefficient, and wood waster....

Let us know what you come up with.....

----------


## Rick

I'll move it back if you like. Just let me know. But that's why the old stuff was at the top.

----------


## Grizz123

this is an interesting thread

----------


## Wildthang

Seeing as how a rocket stove is not designed to burn bulk wood, some kind of mechanical device would have to be designed to feed wood through the intake tube. All of the rocket stoves I have seen is designed to use small to medium diameter sticks and must be gradually fed through the intake tube! I can't see using a rocket stove for whole house heat without being a huge heater structure. If you have the room it would be ok.
A pellet heater would probably work much better! They burn very efficiently, and the pellets are not very expensive but they do need electricity to operate the feeder!

----------


## Grizz123

> Seeing as how a rocket stove is not designed to burn bulk wood, some kind of mechanical device would have to be designed to feed wood through the intake tube. All of the rocket stoves I have seen is designed to use small to medium diameter sticks and must be gradually fed through the intake tube! I can't see using a rocket stove for whole house heat without being a huge heater structure. If you have the room it would be ok.
> A pellet heater would probably work much better! They burn very efficiently, and the pellets are not very expensive but they do need electricity to operate the feeder!


I was about to ask if pellet stoves are some sort of rocket stove?

----------


## hunter63

Pellet and corn stoves do require electricity to run the draft and blowers.....and you need to buy pellets.

I'm sticking to my wood stove that runs with out anything but fuel.
Was expensive to buy to start with......but burn a long time on a filling.
Wood is from my woods....or purchased already processed by local workers and no manufacturing needed.

Advantage of  a pellet or corn stove....you can load, let run and regulate somewhat by a thermostat.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

OK found one... but its not for sale till next year

----------


## Wise Old Owl

OK I got it narrowed down to something practical that can be purchased - what sold this for me? You fill it up before going to bed and it will still be running in the morning... its loaded with Firebricks 

Video shortcut

http://bcove.me/ybz3mzjp

if interested CLICK

----------


## Wise Old Owl

UPDATE Now on sale - free pellet hopper included upon purchase and shipping no its not cheap.

https://www.rocketheater.com/

----------


## alaskabushman

> OK I got it narrowed down to something practical that can be purchased - what sold this for me? You fill it up before going to bed and it will still be running in the morning


You can do the same thing with a Blaze King wood stove. I don't own one myself but they are popular in my area. They can be expensive but any thermostatically controlled EPA approved wood stove is going to be. My wood stove is nothing special, but I can load it up at 9 pm and still have a good bed of coals by 7 am.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Wow - great ideas well thought out

----------


## hunter63

So, Did you ever buy and install one?

----------


## Wise Old Owl

no we were too broke a year ago and now I am dealing with losing a towing vehicle for the camper and my business. I knew I had to wait a year for this to get to production... The truck comes first and the stove is second in priority. I just had a major car accident.  The broke part has been fixed.  Now we wait for the new credit score.

----------


## hunter63

That sounds about normal....Hang in there...you will get there.

----------

